# Skip jack



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

Are the skip Jack's biting yet or is it to early


----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

?????????


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Too early up here. Head south if you want them now. The water just started to come down and the temps haven't quite warmed up enough.


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

what part of the river are you fishing. it helps to know. still too early at the greenup locks.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Most of the guys fishing the river will let you know when they start. River is going back up so it will be a little while. Watch for the big schools of shiners and they will be right behind them. I had to find a pic to remember what they looked like!! Skippie getting in the way while fishing with a launcher!!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

any updates? Im dying to fill the coolers


----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

fishintechnician said:


> any updates? Im dying to fill the coolers


I haven't herd a thing yet going down Saturday i hope


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

livtofsh said:


> I haven't herd a thing yet going down Saturday i hope


please keep me updated, I apprecaite it


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

The water is muddy = no skipjack. Keep an eye on conditions, if rain holds off long enough for water to clear go fishing!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

cadyshac said:


> The water is muddy = no skipjack. Keep an eye on conditions, if rain holds off long enough for water to clear go fishing!


I'm 2.5 hrs north of the river so I'm kinda stuck at the mercy of others reports


----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

fishintechnician said:


> please keep me updated, I apprecaite it


I haven't had a chance to go wster should be coming down soo thou


----------



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

Tuesday it was 3/4 bank full it’s up pretty high


----------



## Powertroll (Jan 21, 2012)

What is the situation with boating at Greenup? I know at RC Byrd if you go past the buoys all hell breaks lose. I haven't been in a few years and was gonna run up and try for skipjack either Greenup or Markland both about same distance for me. Gonna run up to one on Wednesday and will report river seems to be back down and stabilized.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

River going back up to around 32 feet, and more rain this week.





Powertroll said:


> What is the situation with boating at Greenup? I know at RC Byrd if you go past the buoys all hell breaks lose. I haven't been in a few years and was gonna run up and try for skipjack either Greenup or Markland both about same distance for me. Gonna run up to one on Wednesday and will report river seems to be back down and stabilized.


----------



## Neffyjg07 (May 29, 2018)

Can anyone tell me if I can catch skipjack at Devola dam? I’m from Cambridge and don’t wanna make the trip to Greenup if I don’t have to.. or can anyone lead me to a place a little closer? If I go to Greenup I’d have to make it an all day thing and bring home as many as I can.. just a little knowledge would be very appreciated.. just got into fishing the river late last year.. gonna boat it this year for big cats! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

River is supposed to go down to about 19 ft @ Greenup by Sunday , but don't hold your breath on that. We'll still have to keep an eye on the remnants of Alberto. NWS has a prediction page.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Neffyjg07 (May 29, 2018)

Also, if I go to Greenup can I catch them on the Ohio side?


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

They should be at it real soon if not right now. Yes you can fish for them on the Ohio side. The best fishing is to the right after you get down the steps, keep going past the coffer dam and keep going down river but don't go too far, maybe about 20 yards and have some fun getting them!!


----------



## cali2ohio01 (Mar 11, 2018)

Where did you get this.... My app does not work anymore


Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 263411


Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

https://water.weather.gov/ahps2/probability_information.php?wfo=lmk&gage=mlpk2


Try this for Ohio river info. If you click on “River at a Glance”. All the gauges should pop up


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Neffyjg07 said:


> Can anyone tell me if I can catch skipjack at Devola dam?


 NO. MUDDY enough to plow. I would try Willow Island Dam on WV side. I believe I saw some feeding on river shiners today along with hybrid striped bass.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

cali2ohio01 said:


> Where did you get this.... My app does not work anymore
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


 That's Greenup dam in the middle of summer. We catch them amazingly far out. But there are plenty around from the bank.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I went to the dam again today. Nothing going on yet as for Skippies


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Went again to hike up and down the rocks, But I took some binoculars and 3 people were fishing for them but not catching


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Daveo76 said:


> Went again to hike up and down the rocks, But I took some binoculars and 3 people were fishing for them but not catching



That's not what I wanted to hear. I am going to slip out in a couple hrs and have a look.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Pooka said:


> That's not what I wanted to hear. I am going to slip out in a couple hrs and have a look.


 I saw a couple of guys cast netting for Shad but coming up with a fair amount of Mooneyes


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

No Skips at the Byrd yesterday but plenty of Drum, Wipers, Gar, Channel Cats, even Smallies. 

But the best catch, almost catch, was the fellow tossing small jigs with a light rod who hooked the big Carp. That was an epic fight, the man was skilled and the Carp was determined. He got it to hand when the line broke-- along with all our hearts. LOL

I guessed the beast at 15 lbs but we will never know.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Skipjacks were busting the shiners today


----------



## Neffyjg07 (May 29, 2018)

Any word on willow island for skipjacks? May make a trip this coming weekend.. thanks in advance!


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

It came up 6' overnight and still raising. Almost muddy enough to make bricks.


----------

